# Verdun/Maginot Line visit at the end of May...



## TeeJF (Apr 10, 2013)

Just a brief note to remind you all that the "guided" visit to see FOUR of the Verdun forts and attempt a Maginot Line gros ouvrage with us at the end of May IS going ahead despite a very lacklustre response. When I first posted this trip as a proposal I was inundated with requests for a place on the trip however now that it's gone firm people have taken a reality check and failed to get back to me. As a result there are still places available should anyone who did not see the original proposal fancy going.

Costs are dependent upon the type of accommodation you prefer - camping is viable and there are a variety of hotels available at reasonable prices. There are still some cheap offers on the ferries at the moment and by sharing transport you can reduce travel costs dramatically. Be aware though that hotel availability is getting tight now.

Contact me with a PM if you are interested.

Best wishes,

M and TJ



*Here's a brief selection of pix of what you can expect to see.​*
*A selection taken inside a Maginot Line gros ouvrage...*





























*A couple taken inside Fort Rozellier...*













*...and in Fort Bois du Bourrus...*








*
Fort du Regret where there is still what appears to be a Hotchkiss machine gun sitting in a mount in it's turret complete with ammo clip.*








*Fort Genicourt...*






*And finally, inside the twin 75mm artillery turret at Froideterre where both guns minus breach blocks are still in situ.*




These forts, dating from WW1 in the case of Verdun, and WW2 in the case of the Maginot Line, are abandoned, however they are in incredibly good condition for the most part and make a fascinating exploration for anyone even remotely interested in military history.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Apr 10, 2013)

Interesting stuff, like pic 8
Thanks..


----------



## krela (Apr 10, 2013)

Oh to have money and be able to drive. :S

I hope you get some extra interest dude.


----------



## TeeJF (Apr 10, 2013)

I think it's the money aspect that is making people vacillate, which is such a shame because if they are prepared to camp then it's a real budget trip. But hey... that's life sadly.


----------



## chris (Apr 10, 2013)

If there's any that would like to go and stay a day or two longer but can't leave for the France till the Sunday 26th May could they PM me?

I'd really like to join you all but need a few others to help share driving, ferry/tunnel and petrol costs


----------



## krela (Apr 10, 2013)

TeeJF said:


> I think it's the money aspect that is making people vacillate, which is such a shame because if they are prepared to camp then it's a real budget trip. But hey... that's life sadly.



Alas my budget is about £20. :S


----------



## night crawler (Apr 10, 2013)

TeeJF said:


> I think it's the money aspect that is making people vacillate, which is such a shame because if they are prepared to camp then it's a real budget trip. But hey... that's life sadly.


No I just don't have a passport any more.


----------



## sweet pea (Apr 10, 2013)

id love to but im saving all my holiday and cash to go to oz for a month


----------

